
Hackers Compromised the Trump Organization 4 Years Ago - uptown
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/11/hackers-compromised-the-trump-organization-4-years-ago-and-the-company-never-noticed/
======
SwellJoe
I suspect this is going to be woefully underplayed in the media. This is kind
of a huge deal. I talked to a couple of the quoted researchers yesterday, and
The Trump Organization had up to that point seemingly done nothing about it
(at least, the domains were still resolving to IPs in Russia, even now some
do); so, even after disclosure to them (and FBI) they still didn't seem
capable of resolving the situation.

So...best case, Trump Organization has been unknowingly assisting in the
distribution of malware for several years. Worst case, Russian hackers have
had possibly unlimited access to the Trump Organization communications since
2013 (DNS is a great way to begin a MITM-based infiltration, among other
things). And, we know that the Trump family within the administration has used
Trump Organization email servers for government business.

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around a multi-billion dollar
organization having such poor security and such low technical competence that
a compromise of this magnitude could go unnoticed for so long.

